# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  a la recherche d'un logiciel gratuit pour enregistrer du son sur le PC

## laurentSc

Bonjour,

je suis  la recherche d'un logiciel gratuit permettant de s'engistrer sur le PC. J'ai dj essay "Pamus MP3 Recorder" (qui fait du mp3 ; aprs je le convertie pour faire un wav, puis ventuellement je grave un CD), mais si on fait un enregistrement "long" (environ 30"), on n'entend rien (alors que si on enregistre que qq secondes, a marche). Peut-on me conseiller pour rpondree  mon besoin ?

----------


## gomesjoh

pour enregistrer tres bien des son sur votr pc, vous pouvez utiliser bunner ou divxplay. il y en a d autre, essaiez ces deux toujours. oke bon ecoute

----------


## laurentSc

Merci de m'avoir rpondu, mais avec Google, je ne trouve rien sur bunner (si ce n'est des gens dont c'est le nom de famille, et ce que j'ai vu  propos de divxplay (je l'ai tlcharg (divxplayer, divxconverter et divxmovies), c'est que a permet de lire des divx (pas du tout mon but)).

----------


## laurentSc

J'ai trouv (via un autre forum) un logiciel qui me permet de faire exactement ce que je veux : Audacity (et c'est gratuit).

----------

